# Rocket R9 ONE - bonkers?



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

check out this video at around 7".

The extraction pressure on the display says 12 bar, but the pump dial remains at 9 bar.

I get that the manometer measures the pressure at the head of the pump, but, presumably the display is measuring at at the group? But if the pump outputs 9 bar, how is it possible that the group has 12 bar pressure? Confused!


----------

